# NEW LACE ROCK SET UP



## TNFISHFAN (Mar 19, 2010)

New tank design, about 110 pounds or so of lace rock bought from 2 different LFS's. Tank is a CA/SA tank. Just thought I'd share



















This one taken with pure acintics


----------



## drthsideous (Apr 12, 2010)

So you use acintics? what is the rating on your other bulb/s? I really like the look of your tank
Jeff


----------

